# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Artisanat] Chef Guide 0-400 en 30 minutes max.

## Tatsu-Kan

Coin !

Donc, après avoir fais tous les métiers, aujourd'hui, je ne les fais plus que pour pex rapidement des re-rolls sur leurs derniers lvl.

Bref, voici probablement le métier le moins cher à monter rapidement. A condition de savoir comment  s'y prendre. On trouve beaucoup de topics en anglais sur le sujet, et rare sont ceux qui sont à jour, compréhensibles, et réellement optimisés.

L'objectif ici est :
- Atteindre le niveau 400 en moins d'une heure.
- Avoir le coût le plus faible et utiliser un maximum de ressources simples à obtenir notamment en karma.
- Eviter de se retrouver avec un inventaire plein, ce qui est le gros problème de ce métier.

Note : Il s'agit d'une traduction et amélioration du topic anglais
http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...g-0-400-guide/


Liste des ingrédients utilisés et localisation des vendeurs ou spot de farm :

- Cruche d'eau : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Jarre d'Huile végétale : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Jarre de Vinaigre : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Poudre à lever : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Sac de Farine : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Sachet de Sel : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Sac de sucre : Vendeur Maître-queux (80 pc les 10)
- Poivrons : Vendeur Maître-queux (49 karma les 25)
- Racine de Gingembre : Vendeur Maître-queux (77 karma les 25)

- Cerises : (150 karma les 25) - Cœur Lieutenant Summers, Harathi Hinterlands (Level 35-45)
- Pêches : (150 karma les 25) Cœur Chef Nocroc, Montée de Flambecoeur (Fireheart Rise), TP Apostate (Level 60-70)
- Pois chiche : Cœur Naknar, TP Grostogg, Marais de Fer (Iron Marches) (Level 50-60)
- Poire : Cœur Braxa, Bouclier du Champion, Marais de Fer (Iron Marches) (Level 50-60)
- Cumin : Cœur Sagum Traquartefact, Gorge d'Agnos, Plaines d'ashford (Level 1-15)
- Citron : Cœur Forêt de Caledon (Level 1-15)

- Bâtonnets de Beurre : Généralement dans des sacs de loot dropés par des bandits et des centaures.
- Oeuf : Généralement dans des sacs ou en loot direct sur des drakes, moa, kraits.
- Poivre Noir : Récolté sur les Herbes Jeunes dans les zones bas level (1-45).
- Piments Rouges : Récolté sur les Herbes Jeunes dans les zones bas level (1-45).
- Fraise
- Myrtilles
- Oignons vert
- Raisin
- Mûres
- Artichaut
- Pointe d'asperge

Légende : 
En Bleu, ce sont les recettes à découvrir dans le premier onglet.
En Rouge, ce sont les recettes connues par défaut.
En italique, il s'agit d'élément déjà crafté au cours de la recette.
En Vert, une estimation de la quantité à craft pour chaque élément (sans bonus d'artisanat)





*Infos : 
Les versions la plus à jour de la liste des composants requis et les recettes sont sur le google doc suivant.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...FRkSEU2ZURLQ0E
*

L'utilisation d'un bonus d'artisanat du lion noir, ainsi que la réalisation de la recette un vendredi afin de bénéficier du bonus du Monde Contre Monde permet de réduire de plus d'un tiers les composants nécessaires.
Ce guide est réalisable en moins de 15 minutes.

----------


## Guitou

C'est vrai que ton guide à l'air bien plus clair que ceux que j'ai put voir.
Par contre il manque une petite estimation des coûts en PO et karma (enfin sans vouloir abuser).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je viens déjà de passer 3h à le rediger en le testant ^^;

Là, je suis en train de faire des screens des coeurs pour les compo en karma.

---------- Post added at 17h59 ---------- Previous post was at 16h54 ----------

Voilà, j'ai fais une feuille tableur rapide.

Le coût pour monter level 400 aujourd'hui est :
- 1po25 si tous les compo sont achetés à l'hv.
- 45pa si l'on utilise les compos déjà récoltés.
- 580 points de karma.

C'est à dire, pas grand chose.

----------


## Korbeil

Si tu me met un accès sur ton gDoc, je te rajoute un script pour avoir les prix à jour sur le TP  :;):

----------


## Metalink

Super intéressant, je vais ptet en profiter pour rajouter 10 niveaux "pas chers" sur mon reroll !
Merci pour le guide (à jour, en Français, tout ça  ::P: ) !

----------


## olih

Testé et approuvé sur ma petite gardienne en direct live sur mumble avant l'event de 19h.
Le point fort de ce guide (outre la facilité), c'est le nombre de place réduite nécessaire dans l'inventaire (une vingtaine max).
A noter, le nombre de compo donné pour monter les paliers peut être vrai à + ou moins 3 suivant les critiques réussis.
Pour passer les paliers, on peut alors utiliser des compos dispo, voir faire quelques découvertes avec ce qu'on a en banque.
Enfin, le nombre de boule de pâte est sous estimé (à doubler pour être peinard) et financièrement il est toujours moins couteux de les crafter (ça se joue à une dizaine de pc par boule de pâte)

----------


## billybones

monsieur, je vous remercie grandement !

----------


## Bebealien

Excellent guide.

----------


## Ethelka

Meric pour le guide, je suis justement aux Marais de Fer!

----------


## billybones

grace à ce guide je suis un cuistot hors pair mainant ! ^^

----------


## Guitou

Ca fait un peu slogan télé achat là.

----------


## billybones

c'était le but  :;):

----------


## icemaker

Merci bien, très utile  ::):

----------


## Ethelka

Passé niveau 400 effectivement, yabon!

----------


## Caf

Et pour la bijouterie ya aussi ? :]

----------


## Bartinoob

Pour la bijouterie, si tu joues et que tu récoltes un peu, tu montes 375 sans rien dépenser. Après, il faut de l'ecto  :Emo:

----------


## Guitou

Pour bijoutier (et le reste, sauf cuisine) ces guides là sont biens :
http://www.gw2wiz.com/index.php/cg14.../jeweler-1-400

----------


## ivanoff

Ce guide est excellent !!
Mais serait il possible de mettre dans la liste des ingrédients la quantité total qu'il faut de chaque ingrédients pour ce guide ?

----------


## Al Di Go

Guide tip top, merci à toi !

Six guides pas trop mal fichus : Here

J'ai les ingrédients de récoltes (minerais, bois, tissus) pour obtenir le titre de maitre artisan (4/8 pour le moment), par contre devoir farmer les composants de chaque tier j'en vois pas la fin....

----------


## Shei

Ivanoff, si tu vas sur le google doc qui se trouve au début du guide tu as une estimation des ingrédients nécessaires.

----------


## ivanoff

ah j'avais pas fait attention merci shei

----------


## Korbeil

panda_ approved !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mise à jour du guide.

Suppression d'une recette dont le prix avait trop augmenté ^^

----------


## Cocoricoco

Bonjour,

Merci pour ce guide qui est (ou était ?) très intéressant... mais la modification opérée ce marin semble avoir tout effacé et pas seulement une recette trop onéreuse !

----------


## Korbeil

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour ce guide qui est (ou était ?) très intéressant... mais la modification opérée ce marin semble avoir tout effacé et pas seulement une recette trop onéreuse !


C'est dans le gdoc, regarde le second onglet  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Fait ce week end => mon reroll à approuvé monsieur Tatsu  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

J'ai remis des screens du fichier Google Spreadsheet.

Mais la version à laquelle il faut se fier, c'est toujours la version de la feuille de calcul, c'est plus simple à gérer pour moi.

----------


## Guitou

Bon je me lance, on va voir si c'est si bien.
3po38pa90 en poche j'ai déjà les ingrédients de l'AH et du karma.

[EDIT]Commence bien, j'achète du sucre au lieu du sel...

[remarque]
Les barres aux citrons demandent des "Bol d'ingrédients deshydratés de boulangerie".
On nous demande 16 Oignons verts mais il en faut 20 pour les 20 "Bol de salade de pois chiche".

[EDIT]Hop fini. 400 en cuisine et 10lvl, me reste 2po79pa38.

Merci Tatsu !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> [remarque]
> Les barres aux citrons demandent des "Bol d'ingrédients deshydratés de boulangerie".
> On nous demande 16 Oignons verts mais il en faut 20 pour les 20 "Bol de salade de pois chiche".
> 
> Merci Tatsu !


Merci du retour, effectivement, j'avais augmenté les quantités à crafter parce que certains n'atteignaient pas le palier.
C'est donc chose corrigé sur la feuille de calcul.

----------


## Guitou

Bah là tout s'est fait nickel sans le buff de l'XP pour le craft.
J'ai même fait un poivre en moins au début.  ::P:

----------


## genie

Merci aussi pour ton guide Maître queux.

----------


## Kayato

J'ai enfin utilisé le guide, vraiment efficace, ca fait plaisir.

----------


## Yeuss

J'ai enfin utilisé le guide, vraiment efficace, ça fait plaisir.

----------


## chriszep

Bonjour,  je ne sais plus où farmer des Bâtonnets de Beurre en tant que Norn , si qq'un peut m'aiguiller ... merci !

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs quand j'ai suivi ton guide Tatsu, j'ai pris un boost d'xp.
Et je ne sais pas si c'est moi qui n'a pas compris le fonctionnement ou autre, mais je n'ai quand même monté que de 10 niveaux d'expérience avec 400 niveau de métier.
C'est normal ?

----------


## Maximelene

Le boost d'xp augmente la vitesse à laquelle tu montes ton niveau d'artisanat, mais vu que chaque niveau grimpé te donne un montant fixe d'xp, l'expérience reçue par ton personnage, elle, ne change pas.

Tu as par contre du consommer moins de composants.

----------


## Guitou

Il a peut-être prit un boost d'XP.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Il est pas si con quand même.

Enfin... je crois  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

:^_^:  Ce serait très drôle.

Par contre merci pour le lien vers le wiki Guitou, j'ignorais totalement qu'il était possible de transmuter les boosts d'XP à la forge mystique vers une version supérieure, je vais m'empresser de tester ça, fort utile pour mes rerolls.

----------


## Guitou

J'avais pas vu non plus sur mon lien.  ::P: 

Par contre c'est ballot mais il semble que ce soit le seul boost qui le permette, sur la liste du wiki on voit que seul le boost d'XP existe en amélioré.

----------


## Yeuss

Improved Experience Boosters stack with Experience Boosters !!!!

----------


## Guitou

Wouhou trop bien !!

Ou pas en fait...  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Petite mise à jour du guide. (En attendant les nouvelles versions)

Le prix des barre chocolaté étant rendu à 1pa20 l'unité... 
J'ai remplacé la recette par une recette moins onéreuse.

----------


## Muan

Nickel ce guide  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Je viens de suivre le guide à nouveau et il manque 10 citrons (25+15+15) et 5 pêches (25+25+15) dans les composants.

Mais sinon tout marche nickel.  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Yop !

Suivi hier soir, excellent. Moins de 1/4h pour faire 1-400 une fois les composants achetés.

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## MeThoD BoX

Merci pour le guide, plus clair que d'autre trouvé.

----------


## Kurosaru

Nickel, rien à dire, efficace, thx !  ::o:

----------


## Bartinoob

13 minutes pour passer de 0 à 400, et encore j'ai traîné en recalculant le nombre d'ingrédient vu que j'avais un bonus du lion noir. Merci  :;):

----------


## Orgazmo

Parfait pour faire prendre 10 petits niveau vite fait à un reroll, surtout quand on a déjà la plupart des compo + un bonus du lion noir :-)
En tout cas, Kontrôll Zhèd (mon nécro) te remercie ;-)

----------


## athome

Un grand Merci pour le guide, utiliser hier soir sa ma pris 10mn !!

----------


## atavus

Bon ben çà marche super ce truc.

----------


## Thorkel

Faudrait un guide de bijoutier fiable, aussi. C'est casse pied comme métier.

----------


## Myron

J'ai trouvé plutôt tranquille jusqu'au lvl 350-375.

----------


## meiKo

> Faudrait un guide de bijoutier fiable, aussi. C'est casse pied comme métier.


Perso j'ai utilisé ce site là sans problème : http://www.gw2wiz.com/index.php/cg14.../jeweler-1-400
Dans les liens utiles du forum il y a celui là : http://www.guildwars2-crafting.com/c...uides/jeweler/
Et j'ai trouvé celui là aussi (nécessite 7PO pour tout acheter mais on en regagne 3): http://www.guildwars2hub.com/guides/...ng-guide-0-400

Bon courage

PS : Désolé de pourrir le sujet des chefs ^^ j'ai utilisé le guide au passage et il est très bien  ::):  Mon Charr Kuttier te remercie!

----------


## Yshuya

http://www.errantquest.com/guild-wars-2/chef-guide/


ussi comme guide très clair et qui vise vraiment le moins chère.

----------


## Thorkel

Merci Meiko!

----------


## revanwolf

merci pour le guide,1 moyen simple pour prendre les 10 niveaux pour mon reroll.

----------


## Carac

J'ai fait, j'ai aimé  ::):  super pratique comme guide, juste un seul gros défaut : CA DONNE FAIM PUTAIN !

----------

